# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  *** هل طُبع مطالع الأنوار لابن قُرقُول؟! ***

## أبو الفرج المنصوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سمعتُ أن دار ابن حزم طبعت_أو تحت الطبع_ كتاب: ( مطالع الأنوار) لابن قُرقُول! فهل هذا الخبر صحيح؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذي أعرفه أن في مصر دارا للتحقيق والنشر تقوم على إعداده بصورة علمية جيِّدة، ويقوم على الكتاب باحثون متخصصون.
وينظر بالنسبة لطبعة دار ابن حزم:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...5&postcount=18
ثم ينظر:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=32

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

جزاكم الله خيرًا أستاذنا الكريم عبد الله الحمراني ... ولكن هل الكتاب الذي يعمل عليه بعض الدور المصرية سيكون متوفرًا في المعرض القادم أم لا؟
وهل من أحد عنده زيادة علم بالنسبة لطبع الكتاب عند دار ابن حزم؟ هل انتهوا من طباعته أم لا؟ أو هل سيكون في المعرض القادم؟
لأني أريد توثيق بعض النصوص فيه للضرورة؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هل من جديد بالنسبة للكتاب؟
هل دار ابن حزم قامت بطباعته فعلًا أم لا؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

سألت عن الكتاب بدار ابن حزم فلم يعرفوا عنه شيئًا!!!

----------


## ابن النقاش

السلام عليكم
الأخ أبو الفرج الكتاب قيد الطبع و رأيت الجزء الأول من تجربة الطبع عند المحقق الدكتور طه بوسريح.
و إن كنت تريد توثيق معلومة فمؤقتا راجع نسخة مخطوطة إن تيسر ذلك.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> السلام عليكم
> الأخ أبو الفرج الكتاب قيد الطبع و رأيت الجزء الأول من تجربة الطبع عند المحقق الدكتور طه بوسريح.
> و إن كنت تريد توثيق معلومة فمؤقتا راجع نسخة مخطوطة إن تيسر ذلك.


جزاكم الله خيرًا ، ولكني أريد توثيق نيف وثمانين معلومة بارك الله فيك !! فهل من جديد بخصوص المطبوع؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> الذي أعرفه أن في مصر دارا للتحقيق والنشر تقوم على إعداده بصورة علمية جيِّدة، ويقوم على الكتاب باحثون متخصصون.
> وينظر بالنسبة لطبعة دار ابن حزم:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...5&postcount=18
> ثم ينظر:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=32


هل من جديد أستاذنا الحمراني؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أستطلِع الأمر ثم أجيبك إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> أستطلِع الأمر ثم أجيبك إن شاء الله.


يسر الله لك ... في انتظارك

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

اتصلت ببعض المسؤولين في الدار الناشرة وهي دار الفلاح بالفيوم ، فذكر أن الكتاب تم تحقيقه وهو في الإعداد النهائي وستكون الطباعة والتجليد في بيروت ، وسيخرج في 6 مجلدات ، وسيكون في المكتبات بعد معرض القاهرة القادم قريبا إن شاء الله.

----------


## دار الفلاح بالفيوم

الكتاب حسب الترتيبات سيكون منتهيا من الطبع في أوائل أبريل أو قبلها بقليل إن شاء الله، ولعلنا نضع نماذج منه هنا قريبا

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخانا الفاضل الحمراني على الاهتمام ... وبارك الله فيك ... وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد والفلاح لمكتبة الفلاح ... في انتظار الكتاب ونرجو أن يكون في حلة طيبة تُرضي الجميع وتليق بالكتاب والدار معا...

----------


## الحجار

دار الفلاح من الدور التي تشهد أعمالها لها ، نسأل الله أن يحفظ العاملين بها ، فهم كالأريج ، فيهم دأب ومثابرة في البحث ، فضلا عن دماثة الخلق التي تشعرها من قرب ومن بُعد للعاملين بها حفظ الله صاحبها الشيخ خالد الرباط والعاملين بها من كل سوء .

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> الكتاب حسب الترتيبات سيكون منتهيا من الطبع في أوائل أبريل أو قبلها بقليل إن شاء الله، ولعلنا نضع نماذج منه هنا قريبا


?????

----------


## دار الفلاح بالفيوم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا يخفى على الجميع ما مرت به مصر من أحوال أثرت على جميع القطاعات والمؤسسات مما أدى إلى تأجيل كثير من الأعمال بما في ذلك ما أوشك على الانتهاء من الطباعة، وعن قريب بعون الله تعود الأمور إلى العمل الطبيعي
نسأل الله أن يسلم بلاد المسلمين من كل سوء
دار الفلاح بالفيوم

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هل من جديد؟!!

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لا يخفى على الجميع ما مرت به مصر من أحوال أثرت على جميع القطاعات والمؤسسات مما أدى إلى تأجيل كثير من الأعمال بما في ذلك ما أوشك على الانتهاء من الطباعة، وعن قريب بعون الله تعود الأمور إلى العمل الطبيعي
> نسأل الله أن يسلم بلاد المسلمين من كل سوء
> دار الفلاح بالفيوم


هل من جديد حول طباعة هذا الكتاب المهم؟

----------


## حذام

> هل من جديد حول طباعة هذا الكتاب المهم؟


نريد إجابة تشفينا ؟؟!!

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

نعم ، الجديد أن الكتاب تم طبعه ، ونزل للبيع في معرض الجامعة الإسلامية تحقيق مكتب دار الفلاح ، الناشر كنوز اشبيليا في ست مجلدات بـــ(200) ريال اعتمدوا في اخراجه على ست نسخ خطية مكتملة وناقصة وهو اختصار للمشارق للقاضي عياض ، ومن قاله من أهل العلم : (على منواله)  فما اخطأ ، وهل الاختصار إلا في المنوال ؟!.

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

متى ينزل مصر؟

----------


## دار الفلاح بالفيوم

كتاب مطالع الأنوار موجود الآن بوزارة الأوقاف القطرية وربما يكون توزيعه قد تأخر بسبب انتقال الوزارة من مقرها السابق إلى مقر جديد
وهو موجود عند دار كنوز إشبيليا بالرياض - الطريق الدائري بين مخرجي 13 و14 وأظن أن سعره في حدود 170 - 180 ريال 
وقد وصل مصر متأخرا بسبب ظروف الشحن لعلنا نتسلمه خلال أيام
ومنظومة ابن الموصلي (لوامع الأنوار) وكذلك الطبعة الجديدة من (التوضيح) خلال أسبوعين بعون الله

----------

